# Cheapest option for a UAE drivers license



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I've had a lot of friends get their driving licences done here- but I also get conflicting stories about the ones that are good or not so good at all. I have to take 20 classes unfortunately since my country isn't listed as one of the 34 that are transferable. Any advice/things i should know about?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I had great experience with Belhasa driving center. Passed on my first exam even as was completely beginner. If you want i can give you my instructor's number on PM and she can give you more info as she is from your same country


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

loca said:


> I had great experience with Belhasa driving center. Passed on my first exam even as was completely beginner. If you want i can give you my instructor's number on PM and she can give you more info as she is from your same country


yes please! thanks :clap2:


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

loca said:


> I had great experience with Belhasa driving center. Passed on my first exam even as was completely beginner. If you want i can give you my instructor's number on PM and she can give you more info as she is from your same country


pls do send me as well..im really confused between belhasa and edi.thanks


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

ok, done  I was confused too, but I went for Belhasa because it was cheaper. I had a good experience, and in less than 2 months I had my licence, passed my exam on first try, so nothing but good memories


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

loca said:


> ok, done  I was confused too, but I went for Belhasa because it was cheaper. I had a good experience, and in less than 2 months I had my licence, passed my exam on first try, so nothing but good memories


thanks so much! hope il have the same fate as you did


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

i felt like EDI was a great experience..a lot of helpful people...and despite all the rumors if you stick to the basics everything should be fine..


----------

